# Gaming Pc



## Gabrielb (15. Juli 2014)

Guten Tag, 
ich weiß nicht, wo ich das Thema erstellen soll, deswegen habe ich es bei Prozessoren geschrieben. 
Ich würde mir gerne demnächst einen Gamer Pc kaufen. Leider weiß ich nicht, was für eine Hardware ich mir kaufen soll. 
Mein Budget beträgt ca. 1400€. 

MfG Gabrielb


----------



## ActiveX (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [FRAGE] Gaming Pc [FRAGE]*

moin Gabrielb und willkommen,
fülle doch mal bitte diese fragen aus http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## Klutten (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [FRAGE] Gaming Pc [FRAGE]*

Don´t feed the troll 

-> hier wurden einige Beiträge entfernt


----------



## Gabrielb (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [FRAGE] Gaming Pc [FRAGE]*

Danke für die tolle Hilfe, ich habe eben mal die Fragen ausgefüllt.

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück? 
-> 1400€ nur für die Hardware ( nicht für den Bildschirm, Tastatur, Maus und Betriebssystem ). 

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... ) 
-> Siehe Frage 1.) 

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
-> Eigenbau 

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter) 
-> Leider nicht, da ich ein Laptop habe. 

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?
-> Leider nicht, ich werde mir aber ein Full-HD Monitor kaufen mit ca 24 Zoll. 

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen? 
-> Battlefield, Watch-Dogs, Call of Duty, Skill, Minecraft, und weitere Spiele. 

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab? 
-> 1 Terabyte reichen völlig aus. ( Ich weiß nicht ob eine SSD benötigt wird. ) 

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)
-> Da kenne ich mich nicht aus. 

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.) 
-> Nein. 

Mfg Gabrielb


----------



## Aldrearic (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [FRAGE] Gaming Pc [FRAGE]*

Habs gesehen hast meinen Browser zum Absturz gebracht. Schäm dich Klutten  

Aber gutes Wörtchen 

@Topic durch die Fragen erhälst du eine gute Grundlage für eine Beratung

Edit: 

CPU Intel Core i5-4690K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I54690K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MB Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GPU Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU Kühler Noctua NH-D14 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NT be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ram Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gehäuse Cooler Master CM 690 III (CMS-693-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
HDD Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSD Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

~1076 Euro

Eh Wieso macht der mir n neuen Post beim Editieren? Schon wieder...


----------



## Gabrielb (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [FRAGE] Gaming Pc [FRAGE]*

Würde auch eine Geforce gtx 780 ti gehen oder?


----------



## Aldrearic (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [FRAGE] Gaming Pc [FRAGE]*

ja klar

Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 Ti HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C78T-1SDN-L5HSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dann total ~1300 Euro


----------



## ActiveX (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [FRAGE] Gaming Pc [FRAGE]*



Gabrielb schrieb:


> Würde auch eine Geforce gtx 780 ti gehen oder?


Die 780ti ist den Aufpreis zur 780(ohne ti) nicht wert! Dann lieber ne 780 und selbst Hand anlegen 
Die R9 290 bietet im Moment ein besseres P/L Verhältnis


----------



## Aldrearic (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [FRAGE] Gaming Pc [FRAGE]*

Stimmt. Hab die Falsche reingepostet aus Eile.

Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C78V-1SDN-L5HSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

1128 euro mit meiner Konfig.

Edit: ActiveX poste auch mal eine


----------



## ActiveX (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [FRAGE] Gaming Pc [FRAGE]*

Die Inno ist top  kühl und vergleichsweise leise
Alternativ MSI N780 TF 3GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 780, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V298-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gabrielb (15. Juli 2014)

Ich habe den Intel core i7 - 4790k gefunden. 
Sollte man den lieber nehmen?


----------



## Sporqist (15. Juli 2014)

Wenn du das Geld übrig hast spricht nix dagegen.. 
Der Boosttakt liegt mit 4.4GHz schon ziemlich hoch also ist OC damit erstmal überflüssig. 

* es mach allerdings nicht viel Sinn, wenn du nicht rendern oä. willst.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Juli 2014)

Statt dem H97-Board könnte man ein Z97 nehmen (Gigabyte-Aktion), dann könntest du ja auch den i5 übertakten.


----------



## Sporqist (15. Juli 2014)

Im Budget liegt ein Z97 auf jeden fall 
Ich würde dir auch dazu raten dem Board vorrang zur CPU zu lassen.. also, dass du lieber ein Z97 Board mit i5 nimmst statt ein H97 mit i7

*übers Übertakten würd ich mich an deiner Stelle VOR dem Kauf informieren, da ich vielle kenne, die sich erst gesagt haben, sie wollen nicht übertakten, an gewissen Stellen gespaart haben und sich dann später darüber geärgert haben


----------



## Leob12 (15. Juli 2014)

Sporqist schrieb:


> Im Budget liegt ein Z97 auf jeden fall
> Ich würde dir auch dazu raten dem Board vorrang zur CPU zu lassen.. also, dass du lieber ein Z97 Board mit i5 nimmst statt ein H97 mit i7


 
Wenn man schon einen i7-4790K will, dann auch gleich richtig und ein Z97-Board dazu. Ist auch nur ein geringer Aufpreis, der sicher nützlich wird, sollte er mal selbst übertakten wollen.


----------



## Gabrielb (15. Juli 2014)

Wie sieht diese grafikkarte aus? Zotac GeForce GTX 780 AMP! ??


----------



## Sporqist (15. Juli 2014)

Bei den verschiedenen Ausfürungen der GPU bist du eigentlich ziemlich frei. Guck dir am besten mal ein paar Benchmarks von den verschiedenen Herstellerdesigns an und entscheide danach


----------



## Aldrearic (15. Juli 2014)

Die einen sind lauter die anderen leiser. Die einen kühlen etwas besser als die anderen.

Edit: Hatte ne Konfig für Non OC gepostet, man kann auch auf OC gehen mit I7 und Z97 MB


----------



## Sporqist (15. Juli 2014)

Der TE hat ja geschrieben, dass er sich net mit OC auskennt also lass deine Config erstmal so stehen 
Ich würd allerdings trotzdem zu einem Z97 mit i5/i7 raten, dennwenn er später das OC-Beast in sich entdeckt und nen H97 hat wird er aus Wut jeden einzelnen SpaWa vom MB reißen.. und das gilt zu verhindern


----------



## ich111 (15. Juli 2014)

@TE: Kannst du erläutern warum du eine Nvidia willst?


----------



## Leob12 (15. Juli 2014)

Gabrielb schrieb:


> Wie sieht diese grafikkarte aus? Zotac GeForce GTX 780 AMP! ??


 
Wenn, dann eine MSI GTX 780, Inno3D iChill oder die Palit Jetstream.

Wobei die R9 290 Vapor-X billiger wäre, und dieselbe Leistung bietet, dazu flüsterleise im Idle und auch unter Last nicht wirklich störend laut wird.


----------



## Sporqist (16. Juli 2014)

Ich z.B. hab mich für NVIDIA entschieden, weil ich viel wert auf gute Effekte und Physik lege und NVIDIA in den Bereichen einfach mehr bietet. Physx kommt zwar nur in wenigen Spielen zum Einsatz aber wenn es drinn ist siehts einfach Bombe aus


----------



## Aldrearic (16. Juli 2014)

Und wenn es denn flüssig läuft, kommt hinzu^^


----------



## Sporqist (16. Juli 2014)

Was soll denn da nicht flüssig laufen?
Meine alte HD6770 is abgeraucht und seitdem bin ich bei NVIDIA und hatte auch nie große probleme mit der Leistung.
Nach der HD6770 kam ne GTX650 rein, die ich stark hochgetaktet hab (weil zu wenig Leistung) und danach kamen dann die beiden 770er mit denen ich überhaupt keine Probleme hab 

Und nein.. Watchdogs laggt bei mir nicht


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. Juli 2014)

PhysX ? Lächerlich ^^… das läuft auch auf AMD GraKas. Außerdem bringt es in den meisten Spielen (außer Batman und Borderlands) nix.

Aber deine Entscheidung


----------



## Gabrielb (16. Juli 2014)

Ich will Nvidia, wegen der Qualität.


----------



## Sporqist (16. Juli 2014)

In sachen Quallität nehmen sich AMD und NVIDIA nichts..

@SpeCnaZ

Guck dir mal den Rauch von AC4 an


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. Juli 2014)

Gabrielb schrieb:


> Ich will Nvidia, wegen der Qualität.



Muahahahahaha  selten so gelacht .

Stell mal PhysX auf Hoch denn niedrig/mittel schaffen auch AMD GraKas


----------



## Sporqist (16. Juli 2014)

Das, was du meinst ist CPU Physx  weniger Effekte und läuft über die CPU.. das "richtige" Physx läuft über CUDA, was AMD einfach nicht hat 

Es gibt natürlich noch andere Physikengines (?) wie z.B. Havok aber die Ergebnisse sind nicht mit denen von Physx zu vergleichen


----------



## IluBabe (16. Juli 2014)

Damit auch das NV Gewissen befriedigt wird. Im Budget liegts alle mal. - Letztendlich kannst du ne Münze werfen was du nimmst, wenn du dich nicht informierst und deinen Bedarf anhand von Benchmarks der jeweiligen Spiele grob überprüfst. Und die ganzen kleinen Schnipsel zusammenträgst. Für die schnelle Entscheidung solltest du mit dem Hauptargument P/L zur 290er greifen. Aber evtl wird gerade bei deinen Spielen doch die NV locken.

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K)
1 x TeamGroup Vulcan Series gold DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-35 (TLYD316G2400HC11CDC01)
1 x Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C78V-1SDN-L5HSX) (alternativ günstig dafür aber relativ gesehen lauter: Zotac GeForce GTX 780 OC mit AMP Bios updaten und Spass haben)
1 x ASRock Fatal1ty Z97X Killer (90-MXGU30-A0UAYZ) (wegen Aktion gerade http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ktionen-und-informationen-31.html#post6610800* GA-Z97X-UD3H oder GA-Z97X-Gaming 5*)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057)
1 x Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES614P)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)
Summe aller Bestpreise: 1377,93 Euro


----------



## Gabrielb (16. Juli 2014)

Dankee


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juli 2014)

Viel Spaß mit der Kiste, falls du das letzte Setup nimmst. 
Enthoo Pro, i7-4790K, GTX 780 von Inno3D, generell alles feine Teile.


----------



## Gabrielb (16. Juli 2014)

Ich sehe mir im Moment, Grafikkarten an und da habe ich eine Frage, 
was ist eine AMP Version und was eine OC Version? 
Da ich gerade an der Zotac Geforce GTX 780 Ti interessiert bin.


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2014)

Die AMP! Versionen sind zum Übertakten ausgelegt, daher haben die meisten Modelle eine recht aggressive Lüftersteuerung und sind daher oft lauter als andere Custom-Kühler.

OC bedeutet nur, dass die Karte werksseitig übertaktet ist.


----------



## IluBabe (16. Juli 2014)

Die AMP Version ist die aufgebohrte Normalversion, mit einem von Haus aus höhrem Takt auf Speicher und GPU. Zotac bietet idR einmal das Referenzdesign an, dann kommt eine Karte mit eigener Paltine und Lüfter (Version zwei davon mit leichten korrekturen ist meist eine "OC"), darauf folgt eine AMP Version und in China kannst du dir noch eine Extreme kaufen, die sind dann nochmal stärker aber auf dem europäischen Markt nicht zu haben.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juli 2014)

Gabrielb schrieb:


> Ich sehe mir im Moment, Grafikkarten an und da habe ich eine Frage,
> was ist eine AMP Version und was eine OC Version?
> Da ich gerade an der Zotac Geforce GTX 780 Ti interessiert bin.


 
Bitte bleib bei der GTX 780, die Ti-Version ist das Geld nicht wert.


----------



## Gabrielb (16. Juli 2014)

Welche Version von der Grafikkarte ist besser?
Die AMP Version, die normale Version oder die OC Version?  
Und warum?!


----------



## IluBabe (16. Juli 2014)

die http://geizhals.de/zotac-geforce-gtx-780-oc-zt-70206-10p-a1041833.html für unter 400 ist ausreichend - die kannst du modden, so dass das AMP Bios drauf laufen sollte (zu 99% denke ich das das so war, wenn ich mich erinnere an meine Nachforschungen - die Kühler/Lüfter Kombo oben drauf ist sowieso die gleiche, wie bei der AMP Version zumindest sollte das ein oder andere schärfe BIOS wie etwa der Sykn3t EVGA SCX Mod funzen - aber da solltest du dich nochmal genau einlesen).


----------



## GermanCity (16. Juli 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Damit auch das NV Gewissen befriedigt wird. Im Budget liegts alle mal. - Letztendlich kannst du ne Münze werfen was du nimmst, wenn du dich nicht informierst und deinen Bedarf anhand von Benchmarks der jeweiligen Spiele grob überprüfst. Und die ganzen kleinen Schnipsel zusammenträgst. Für die schnelle Entscheidung solltest du mit dem Hauptargument P/L zur 290er greifen. Aber evtl wird gerade bei deinen Spielen doch die NV locken.
> 
> 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
> 1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
> ...



Warum ne OC Konfi wenn er sich damit nicht auskennt ? Oder hab ich was übersehen ? Dann hab ich nichts gesagt


----------



## IluBabe (16. Juli 2014)

GermanCity schrieb:


> Warum ne OC Konfi wenn er sich damit nicht auskennt ? Oder hab ich was übersehen ? Dann hab ich nichts gesagt


Jopp das stimmt irgendwie auc, aber 1400€ Konfigs basteln macht Spass  Gute Frage - stimmt schon, warum nicht ohne übertakten. Wobei übertakten ist auch kein Hexenwerk und mit einlesen, verständlich umsetzbar, zudem hier ein Forum ist:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...swell-oc-guide-inkl-haswell-cpu-oc-liste.html
[Guide] [HowTo] get my Haswell & Devil's Canyon stable - Guide und Full Custom Liste


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. Juli 2014)

Du hast ja geschrieben dass nVidia qualitativ höherwertiger ist, das ist ein Trugschluss. AMD ist momentan einfach besser, mehr Leistung für weniger Geld. Und es gibt kaum nVidia-Karten die so leise sind wie die Vapor-X 
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
Überdurchschnittlich schnelle HDD und relativ leise für eine HDD.
1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
Für Windows und die Lieblingsspiele ausreichend. Ein echtes + an Geschwindigkeit.
1 x BitFenix Alchemy SATA 6Gb/s Kabel blau 0.3m (BFA-MSC-SATA330BK-RP)
Wirst du für die SSD brauchen 
1 x Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K)
Gibt momentan kaum einen Prozessor der für ''Gamer'' besser ist 
1 x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-8GAB)
8 GB reichen dicke aus und der ist super flott, ich stehe halt auf höher getakteten RAM.
1 x Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G)
Die Beste 290 und schlägt die 780 in den meisten Fällen. Dazu noch einen GB mehr an VRAM und so leise ist kaum eine 780 
1 x MSI Z97-G55 SLI (7921-001R)
Lass dich vom SLI nicht irritieren, ein super Mainboard. 
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
Ein einfacher DVD-Brenner. Wird heute eh kaum mehr benutzt, ist aber trotzdem ab und an zu gebrauchen .
1 x BitFenix Spectre Pro LED schwarz/blau 120mm (BFF-LPRO-12025B-RP)
Den Lüfter verbaust du in der Front und du hast einen Super Air-Flow 
1 x Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BL blau
Mir fällt spontan kein besserer Lüfter ein  
1 x BitFenix Ronin mit Sichtfenster (BFC-RON-300-KKWSK-RP)
Gehäuse ist natürlich Geschmackssache, ich finde dieses hier aber super!
1 x Sea Sonic G-Series  G-550  550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM)
Das beste Netzteil unter 100 Euro und hat viele Reserven.
Summe aller Bestpreise: 1226,82 Euro
Flott, leise, kühl und optisch ansprechend. Wie du erkennen kannst habe ich mich an die Farbe blau gehalten, wird so super aussehen. 
Wenn du noch Fragen hast wäre es mir eine Ehre sie zu beantworten 
Gruß


----------



## Gabrielb (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [FRAGE] Gaming Pc [FRAGE]*

Wie findet ihr diese Konfiguration? 

CPU Lüfter
Dark Rock Advanced C1 

Grafikkarte
Zotac GeForce GTX 780 Ti AMP! Edition

CPU Sockel 1150
Core™ i7-4790K

Netzteil
Aerocool GT-700

Gehäuse
Thermaltake Chaser MK-I

DVD-Brenner
ASUS DRW-24F1ST

Mainboard
ASUS MAXIMUS VII HERO

Festplatte
Samsung HN-M101MBB 1 TB

Arbeitsspeicher
ADATA DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1866 Kit

Gesammtsumme: 1.466,30€ - Alternate


----------



## IluBabe (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [FRAGE] Gaming Pc [FRAGE]*



Gabrielb schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr diese Konfiguration?
> 
> CPU Lüfter
> Dark Rock Advanced C1 zu wenig Kühlleistung
> ...


Antworten in grün.


----------



## ich111 (16. Juli 2014)

Bescheiden: Das Netzteil wird von HEC gefertigt und bietet zwar Teapo Caps und DC-DC, aber der Lüfter scheint ein billigstes Gleitlager zu haben. Du kannst also damit rechnen, dass das nach 1-3 Jahren defekt ist sehr nerfige Geräusche ausspuckt.
Der Kühler ist etwas schwach für ne K CPU mit billiger WLP. Nimm hier besser einen K2.

Willst du dir wirklich so einen Plastikbomer antun? Wenn ja: da würde ich nicht mehr als 70€ ausgeben

Kauf dir keine Ti, wenn es unbedingt Nvidia sein soll (auch wenn die abseits von Physix, dass man eh nicht wirklich nutzen kann weil die Karten so kastriert sind, keinen Vorteil bieten) muss dann eine 780 und dann auch kein mit besondere Übertaktung, sondern eine Karte mit gutem Kühler.

Das Mainboard ist einfach überteuert ohne Ende


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juli 2014)

Statt der Zotac eine Inno3D iCHill oder eine MSI Twin Frozr. Bleiben beide kühl und leise, und wenn eine GTX 780, die Ti ist rausgeschmissenes Geld. 

Und was ist denn das für ein Gehäuse? 125 € und dann diese riesigen Löcher in der Seitenwand ohne Staubfilter? Dazu ist das ein Big Tower, der ist eigentlich zu groß. 

Wenn man bedenkt was man für 125 € und darunter haben kann, angefangen mit dem Fractal Arc R2 bis zum Enthoo Pro, die beide mit dem Gehäuse den Boden aufwischen, was Funktionalität und Qualität betrifft. Oder diverse NZXT/Corsair Tower kann man für das Geld auch kaufen, und die stehen ebenso ne Klasse über diesem Mesh/Plastik-Bomber. 
Dazu sind die Lüfter noch ziemlich laut.


----------



## Gabrielb (16. Juli 2014)

Kann mir jemand einen perfekt konfigurierten Gamer PC erstellen? 
Ich will mindestens den Intel Core i7 4790K und eine Geforce GTX 780 Titan haben.
Preis: max.1500€

Danke,


----------



## ich111 (16. Juli 2014)

Ich will mindestens deutet meist darauf hin, dass du dich vom Markteting verblenden hast lassen.

Der 4790k nutzt dir nur wenn du den auch auf 4,6-4,7 GHz prügelst, die 780 Ti (ich gehe davon aus, dass du das mit Titan meinst) ist einfach nur eine minimal schnellere 780, aber deutlich teuerer. Wie oft muss man dir das noch erklären. 
Die Preisleistung ist aber bei beiden bescheiden. Die 290 ist besser als die 780 und günstiger.


----------



## Gabrielb (16. Juli 2014)

Danke ich111 für deine konstruktive Antwort. 
Ich habe es jetzt verstanden, dennoch habe ich noch eine Frage zum Prozessor.
Meinst du, dass man ihn nur kaufen sollte wenn man ihn auch übertakten will?


----------



## ich111 (16. Juli 2014)

Ja, sonst hast du so gut wie keinen Vorteil


----------



## Gabrielb (16. Juli 2014)

Hm, okey. Und wie ist es jetzt mit dem Mainboard? 
Was sollte ich mir da kaufen? Budget zum Mainboard max 200€.

Edit: Ist diese inno3D Grafikkarte gut? 3072MB Inno3D GeForce GTX 780 iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juli 2014)

Dafür reichen 120 € auch aus.


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2014)

Ich würde ein Gigabyte Z97 Gaming 3 oder Gaming 5 oder Z97X-(U)D3H nehmen.


----------



## Gabrielb (16. Juli 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde ein Gigabyte Z97 Gaming 3 oder Gaming 5 oder Z97X-(U)D3H nehmen.


Warum würdest du diese nehmen?


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2014)

Weil sie ein geschicktes Layout haben (unterster PCIe-Slot ist nicht an die CPU angebunden), die Lüftersteuerung und der Support sind OK und es gibt im Moment 20% Rabatt: GIGABYTE 20% Cashback! Auf das ausgewählte Sortiment von GIGABYTE 97er Mainboards. - GIGABYTE Newsletter - GIGABYTE Forum


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. Juli 2014)

Wenn du nicht übertaktest definitv:
https://geizhals.de/msi-h97-guard-pro-7923-002r-a1111442.html
Keine alten PCI-Steckplätze mehr und ansonsten top verarbeitet (abgerundete SATA-Stecker und sowas halt)


----------



## Gabrielb (17. Juli 2014)

Ich wollte euch nochmal wegen der Grafikkarte anfragen.
Wie findet ihr diese?
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Superclocked ACX Cooler, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2014)

Die 3GB Variante reicht schon gut aus.

Die EVGA GTX 780 Ti ACX Cooler hatte ich mal kurz im Rechner, von der Lautstärke und den Temperaturen war ich angenehm überrascht


----------



## Gabrielb (17. Juli 2014)

Bemerkt man eigentlich den Unterschied von 3GB und 6GB?


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2014)

Nein, weil der Karte schon die Leistung ausgeht, bevor die 3 GB voll sind. Einzige mir bekannte Ausnahme wäre Skyrim mit seeehr vielen HD Texturmods. Wie das in Zukunft mit dem VRAM-Bedarf weitergeht, kann man aber nicht wissen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2014)

Gabrielb schrieb:


> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Superclocked ACX Cooler, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort


 
Zu teuer.


----------



## Gabrielb (17. Juli 2014)

Was für eine Grafikkarte soll ich mir jetzt kaufen? 
Also mein Budget beträgt ca 550€.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juli 2014)

GTX 780: 
MSI Twin Frozr oder Inno3D iChill

R9 290:
Vapor-X oder Tri-X OC

AMD ist billiger bei gleicher Leistung, Nvidia hat halt PhysX wenn du gerne die Batman-Serie oder Borderlands spielst.
Mit einer AMD wärst du etwa 200 € unter deinem maximalen Budget.


----------



## GermanCity (17. Juli 2014)

Hat AMD nicht auch so ein Aufnahmeprogramm wie Nvidia ? Dann kann man den Punkt nicht wirklich als Vorteil zählen.
Aber wie schon gesagt würde ich auch zu einer AMD raten. Hat einfach das bessere P/L.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2014)

GermanCity schrieb:


> Hat AMD nicht auch so ein Aufnahmeprogramm wie Nvidia ? Dann kann man den Punkt nicht wirklich als Vorteil zählen.


 
Hat es auch.

Aber es gibt genug andere Programme die sowas auch können.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hat es auch.
> 
> Aber es gibt genug andere Programme die sowas auch können.


 
Da hab ich was verpasst, wie heißt es denn? 
Hab aber meinen Post editiert.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Da hab ich was verpasst, wie heißt es denn?


 
Das ist Radeon Pro.
Kannst du dir herunter laden.
Hat in etwa die Funktionen wie Nvidia GeForce Experience plus eben Aufnahmefunktion für Screenshot und Video.


----------



## ich111 (17. Juli 2014)

Mit dem Afterburner kann man auch über den Video Codierer der AMD Grakas aufnehmen


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2014)

wie gesagt. Gibt auch andere Programme die sowas können und sogar besser als die Programme der Grafikhersteller.

Ein Argument für einen der Hersteller ist sowas daher nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> wie gesagt. Gibt auch andere Programme die sowas können und sogar besser als die Programme der Grafikhersteller.
> 
> Ein Argument für einen der Hersteller ist sowas daher nicht.


 
Habs deswegen auch wieder rauseditiert.


----------



## Gabrielb (18. Juli 2014)

Wie findet ihr das Asus Z97 Deluxe als Mainboard?


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2014)

Gabrielb schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr das Asus Z97 Deluxe als Mainboard?



In erster Linie viel zu teuer.


----------



## GermanCity (18. Juli 2014)

Die z.B reichen vollkommen und sind billiger :

Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock Fatal1ty Z97X Killer (90-MXGU30-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2014)

Gabrielb schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr das Asus Z97 Deluxe als Mainboard?


 
Zu teuer.
Schau mal nach der Ausstattung die du benötigst und danach kaufst du dann das mainboard.


----------



## Gabrielb (19. Juli 2014)

Ich will optimale Gaming Leistung. Kann der Asus es bringen? 
Der Preis ist völlig oke.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. Juli 2014)

Wenn do volle Leistung willst, dann kauf dir alles von ROG.


----------



## Gabrielb (19. Juli 2014)

Was ist rog?

Wie findet ihr jetzt diese Konfiguration? 

- Mainboard: Asus Z97 
- Prozessor: Intel Core i7-4790K
- Grafikkarte: Zotac Geforce GTX 780 AMP! ( Lautstärke ist mir egal )


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. Juli 2014)

Republic of Gamers.

Die Konfi ist 

1. Ein normales Giga Board reicht locker aus
2. Die Zotac ist net so gut -> lieber ne R290 Vapor-X


----------



## GermanCity (19. Juli 2014)

Wie auch schon gesagt, die Mainboards die ich z.B oben gepostet hab reichen vollkommen. 
Wenn du schon umbedingt ne 780 willst (R9 290 ist im Moment trotzdem die beste Empfehlung in dem Bereich) nimm die : 
Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C78V-1SDN-L5HSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Preis deine Konfi : 901,91€
Preis Konfi mit günstigerem MB ( Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H ) und Inno3d : 819,41€
Konfi mit Gigabyte MB und Vapor- X R9 290 : 774,73€
Konfi mit Gigabyte MB und Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC : 746,05€

Mit einer völlig ausreichender Konfi liegst du fast 160€ unter deiner Konfi.


----------



## Sporqist (19. Juli 2014)

Wenn du dein restliches Geld noch verpulvern willst Kannst du dir ja noch 2 weitere Monitore anschaffen und dazu ne 2. Graka


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2014)

Gabrielb schrieb:


> Ich will optimale Gaming Leistung. Kann der Asus es bringen?
> Der Preis ist völlig oke.


 
Was verstehst du denn unter "optimale Gaming Leistung"?


----------



## Gabrielb (19. Juli 2014)

Full HD sollte die nächsten 5-10 Jahre völlig aussreichen. 
Alle Spiele auch in der Zukunft sollten laqqfrei spielbar sein. 
Grafik in ULTRA Einstellungen sollte gehen.

@SpeCnaZ: Wieso ist die Konfi schlecht und wieso nicht sie Zotac? 
Ich sah auf Youtube tolle Gameplays mit der Zotac.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. Juli 2014)

10 Jahre ? Muahahaha, holy crap 

10 ? Echt jetzt ? 

Und was meinst du mit ULTRA? Es gibt jetzt schon Spiele die sGPU nicht auf Ultra packen : Crysis 3, BF4, Watch_Dogs später GTA V usw.

Und da ist der Fehler du hast bei YT geguckt  und was meinst du mit "tolle"?


----------



## Sporqist (19. Juli 2014)

Wenn du in den nächsten 2 Jahren alles auf Ultra flüssig spielen willst kommst du um Multigpu und 6GB Grafikspeicher wohl net herum..


----------



## Gabrielb (19. Juli 2014)

Wie findet ihr diese Grafikkarte? 
Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra DHS Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort


----------



## GermanCity (19. Juli 2014)

Hab ich ja schon als Alternative gepostet, die ist meiner Meinung nach aufjedenfall besser als die Zotac da

bessere Kühlleistung usw.

Trotzdem hat die R9 290 im Moment das bessere P/L


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. Juli 2014)

Wies willst du ne Nvidia ?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. Juli 2014)

GermanCity schrieb:


> Hab ich ja schon als Alternative gepostet, die ist meiner Meinung nach aufjedenfall besser als die Zotac da
> 
> bessere Kühlleistung usw.
> 
> Trotzdem hat die R9 290 im Moment das bessere P/L


 
Nicht nur das bessere Preis-Leistungsverhalten, sie ist einfach nur besser in so gut wie allen Belängen


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juli 2014)

Gabrielb schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr diese Grafikkarte?
> Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra DHS Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort


 
Kurze Frage: Liest du eigentlich auch, was die Leute hier schreiben? Oder ignorierst du es einfach und fragst nach, was wir von dem und dem halten? 

Die Karte wurde hier drin schon mehrfach empfohlen, wenn es denn unbedingt eine Nvidia sein muss...


----------



## Gabrielb (20. Juli 2014)

Ich lese mir die Kommentare durch, aber ich will nur mal sicher gehen.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juli 2014)

Die Inno3D iChill hat ein gutes Gesamtpaket aus super Spieleleistung, geringer Lautstärke und kühlem Chip.

Leiser und billiger wäre noch die MSI Twin Frozr.


----------



## Sporqist (20. Juli 2014)

Wenn du auf Nvidia bestehst, find ich die Config von GerrmanCity mit günstigem GB Mainboard 

Ob MSI oder Inno3D kannst du selbst entscheiden aber wenn du auch in Zukunft alles auf Ultra flüssig haben willst solltest du dir Geld für ne 2. GPU aufheben 

Das mit Ultimative Gamingleistung und NUR ROG is absoluter Blödsinn.. eine Grafikkarte ist nicht schneller, nur weil sie von Asus kommt und das System wird auch nicht besser, wenn du alles von der gleichen Marke kaufst.. Asus Mainboards sind vor allem überteuert..

Die Zotac hat gegenüber der Inno3D und MSI keine Vorteile..
Sie ist einfach nur lauter


----------



## Gabrielb (20. Juli 2014)

Wie findet ihr diese Konfiguration? 

Prozessor
Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Grafikkarte
Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra DHS Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C78X-1SDN-L5HSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gehäuse
Fractal Design Define XL R2 schwarz, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-XL-R2-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Prozessorlüfter
be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (BK014) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mainboard
ASUS Z97-Deluxe (90MB0HZ0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Arbeitsspeicher
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL10-10-10-28 (BL2KIT51264BA160A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Netzteil
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.31 (P10-650W/BN201) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

HDD Festplatte
Seagate Samsung Spinpoint M8 1TB, SATA 3Gb/s (ST1000LM024/HN-M101MBB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

SSD Festplatte
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB, SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Optisches Laufwerk
LG GH-24NS <- Kein Geizhals Link


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2014)

Die Ultra DHS ist viel zu teuer. Kauf die normale Herculez.
Das Mainboard ist viel zu teuer. Ein 120€ Board sollte reichen von der Ausstattung her.
Was willst du mit einem 650 Watt Netzteil? Das 550er Modell reicht aus.
Nimm eine 250GB SSD und keine 120er.


----------



## Gabrielb (20. Juli 2014)

Ich kann das alles aber bezahlen. Es ist doch besser umso luxuriöser die Hardware?


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2014)

Das hat doch mit bezahlen können nichts zu tun.
Stell dir die Frage was du wirklich brauchst. 
Und ein 200€ board ist nicht besser als ein 120€ Board.
Das 200€ Board hat einfach mehr Ausstattung. Aber die Frage ist ob du überhaupt die Ausstattung brauchst.
Daher immer nur soviel Geld ausgeben wie wirklich notwendig ist denn gerade Hardware verliert schnell an Wert.
Bringt also nichts was zu kaufen das du nicht brauchst nur weil du das Geld hast es dir leisten zu können.


----------



## xSauklauex (20. Juli 2014)

Das gesparte Geld kannst du für was anderes benutzen^^
Vll eine Soundkarte? Und in einen billigen aber guten KH



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gabrielb (20. Juli 2014)

Welches Mainboard soll ich denn dann nehmen? 
Es soll zum übertakten geeignet sein, sowie zum Spiele spielen, 
die große Leistungen entsprechen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2014)

Was brauchst du denn an Austattung beim Mainboard?
Wie wäre es mit Gigabyte?
Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xSauklauex (20. Juli 2014)

Threshold Mainboard ist eine gute Wahl wie die KH+Soka




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2014)

Selbst das ist ausreichend.
Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gabrielb (20. Juli 2014)

Das Mainboard sieht super aus. Ich schaue mir erstmal paar Videos auf Youtube an. 
Brauche ich überhaupt eine Soundkarte, wenn ich ein teueres Headset ( Surround 5.1 vom letzten Jahr noch ) habe ?!


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2014)

Wenn du ein gutes Heatset hast würde ich immer eine Soundkarte kaufen.
Du kannst natürlich erst mal die Onboard testen. Eine Soundkarte kannst du dir auch problemlos nachkaufen.


----------



## Gabrielb (20. Juli 2014)

Hm, okey super! Ist die restliche Hardware oke oder? 
Du hattest ja schon den Netzteil, die Grafikkarte und die SSD angesprochen. 
Wie siehts mit dem Rest aus?


----------



## Sporqist (20. Juli 2014)

Der rest sieht super aus aber bist du dir sicher, dass du kein Sichtfenster am Gehäuse willst?

Wenn du übertakten willst solltest du dir gedanken über die Belüftung machen.. du kannst z.B. 6 starke aber leise Lüfter kaufen um sämtliche Lüfterplätze zu nutzen und die Mitgelieferten ersetzen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2014)

Ich schaue deine Zusammenstellung noch mal an.

Kommentar in Rot:



Gabrielb schrieb:


> Prozessor
> Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Grafikkarte
> ...


----------



## Gabrielb (20. Juli 2014)

Ist eine Wasserkuehlung besser?


----------



## Sporqist (20. Juli 2014)

Eine (gute custom-) WaKü ist die kühlste und leiseste möglichkeit einen PC zu kühlen ABER dir muss bewust sein, dass sich unter 200 Taler kaum was machen lässt und das P/L verhältnis unglaublich schlecht ist..

Eine WaKü ist eigentlich nur überteuerter (aber verdammt gut aussehender) Enthusiastenwahnsinn..

Mit deinem Geheuse lohnt sich das aber überhaupt nicht, weil es schon schallgedämpft ist und kein Sichtfenster hat..


----------



## Aldrearic (20. Juli 2014)

Bei deinem Pc würde ich bei Luftkühlung bleiben. Gibt ja genug Möglichkeiten dies auch mit leisen Lüftern zu bewerkstelligen. Und der Advanced C1 reicht kaum aus um den 4790K mit Oc kühl zu halten.

Gibt genug Konfigs die super sind, jetzt darfst dich dazwischen entscheiden.

Bei Wakü musst du dir auch im klaren sein, es gibt viel mehr Vorarbeit zu leisten. Alles muss man aufeinander abstimmen ob es passt von den Teilen, Kühlblöcken (Material), Kühlmittel inkl. Zusatz etc. Dann auch im Jahr sicher einmal das ganze Wasser tauschen und die Zirkulation reinigen. Ein 120er Radi kann etwa 50-75w wärme abführen.


----------



## Gabrielb (20. Juli 2014)

Wo sollte ich denn bestellen? 
Ich bin auf Alternate und mindfactory gestoßen.
Welche Firma ist denn besser? 
Der Vorteil bei Alternate ist, dass ich zur Filiale fahren kann.


----------



## ich111 (20. Juli 2014)

Welches Headset ist es denn genau? Eine Soka ist da fast immer Perlen vor die Säue. Bei 5.1 Tippe ich auf USB Anschluss und dass dann die Soka nix bringt sollte klar sein.


----------



## GetOutMyWayHoe (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: [FRAGE] Gaming Pc [FRAGE]*



Aldrearic schrieb:


> Habs gesehen hast meinen Browser zum Absturz gebracht. Schäm dich Klutten
> 
> Aber gutes Wörtchen
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du schon ein i5 mit offenen Multi vorschlägst dann nimm doch ein Z-Board^^ oder ein nonK-Prozi 

Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder bei H-Board folgende CPU:

Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646I54590) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## GetOutMyWayHoe (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: [FRAGE] Gaming Pc [FRAGE]*



Gabrielb schrieb:


> Würde auch eine Geforce gtx 780 ti gehen oder?



Lieber die Radeon R9 290 da du mit 4gb Vram besser fährst und Mantle in den meisten weiteren Spielebn eingebaut wird


----------



## Softy (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: [FRAGE] Gaming Pc [FRAGE]*



GetOutMyWayHoe schrieb:


> und Mantle in den meisten weiteren Spielebn eingebaut wird



Und das weißt Du... woher?


----------



## Dragon AMD (20. Juli 2014)

GetOutMyWayHoe schrieb:


> Lieber die Radeon R9 290 da du mit 4gb Vram besser fährst und Mantle in den meisten weiteren Spielebn eingebaut wird



Das stimmt nicht. Es gibt es momentan in vielleicht zwei oder drei games mit mantle.

Mfg


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: [FRAGE] Gaming Pc [FRAGE]*



Softy schrieb:


> Und das weißt Du... woher?


http://www.tweakpc.de/gallery/data/563/mantlieapiliste.jpg

@TE: Glaub mir, nimm eine Vapor-X. Die schlägt teilweise sogar eine 780 TI und sieht verdammt scharf aus dabei  Nebenbei gibt es kaum eine 780 die leiser ist. Früher war AMD tatsächlich eher mittlermäßig, mittlerweile sind sie aber einfach vorne wenn es um Grafikkarten geht.


----------



## IluBabe (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: [FRAGE] Gaming Pc [FRAGE]*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> @TE: Glaub mir, nimm eine Vapor-X. ...ber sie tun nicht das was du hier behauptest.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: [FRAGE] Gaming Pc [FRAGE]*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> teilweise


http://www.computerbase.de/2014-04/...erke-test/3/#diagramm-battlefield-4-2560-1600


----------



## ich111 (20. Juli 2014)

In manchen Spielen ist die durchaus vorn, damit hat er absolut recht.


----------



## IluBabe (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: [FRAGE] Gaming Pc [FRAGE]*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


Mal für dich zusammengebastelt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BF4 ist nicht bei, weil die TI Karten von 2013 als Test sind, und da nur BF3 aufgelistet ist, wofür es wiederum bei der Vapor kein Vergleich gibt. Schade eigentlich. Grob gesehen wird das hier auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein, dafür sind Treiber auch noch ausschlag gebend und seit 2013 gabs da doch schon Sprünge im Vergleich zu dem was die aus April stammenden Testwerte der Vapor angeht, wobei da Mantel nochmal gegenhalten sollte. Zudem ist unklar wie PhysX Kartenbeschleunigt bei den NV Karten mit in die Ergebnisse reinfallen. Oder ob in beiden fällen nur CPU Phys X genutzt wurde. Und zuverlässig ist das alles noch nicht zu einer realen Karte beim Kunden, weil hier die Übertaktbarkeit halt am Unikum des Chips hängt. Also Commander lass es einfach mit der Behauptung un bitte beschränk dich auf das einzig nachvollziehbare Argument, dass der Preis-Leistungs Gedanke die AMD Karten bevorzugt.



ich111 schrieb:


> In manchen Spielen ist die durchaus vorn, damit hat er absolut recht.


Sry nein - eine vom Kartenpartner übertaktete Karte zu vergleichen sollte man nur machen, wenn man da gegenüberstellt ebenso Karten die übertaktet sind von Kartenpartnern und nicht eine "780TI", wie sie NV sich mal erdacht hat, weil die 290 VaporX genauswenig das ist, was AMD sich erdacht hat, sondern eben eine verbesserte Karte.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (20. Juli 2014)

Wo ist das Problem, die Vapor schafft es teilweise eine 780 TI zu übertrumpfen (natürlich im Referenzdesign).....?
Für eine Karte die fast die Hälfte kostet doch recht beachtlich.


----------



## ich111 (20. Juli 2014)

Metro also sogar ein Nvidia Spiel: Die 290 zieht der 780Ti davon


----------



## Gabrielb (20. Juli 2014)

Welche Grafikkarte ist denn jetzt besser? 
Die Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X R9 290X oder die inno3D iChill Gtx 780 .....Ultra ?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. Juli 2014)

Nimm keine von beiden.

Lieber eine R290 Vapor-X oder die Inno aber ohne Ultra.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (20. Juli 2014)

Gabrielb schrieb:


> Welche Grafikkarte ist denn jetzt besser?
> Die Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X R9 290X oder die inno3D iChill Gtx 780 .....Ultra ?


Die Vapor-X. Aber die 290X würde ich dir nicht empfehlen da sie nur ungefähr 5% schneller ist als die 290 und 100 mehr kostet.


----------



## IluBabe (20. Juli 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem, die Vapor schafft es teilweise eine 780 TI zu übertrumpfen (natürlich im Referenzdesign).....?
> Für eine Karte die fast die Hälfte kostet doch recht beachtlich.


 Beitrag #119 und es eben nicht so.


----------



## Dragon AMD (20. Juli 2014)

Bitte nicht streiten


----------



## Gabrielb (20. Juli 2014)

Oder ich bleibe einfach bei der inno3D GTX 780?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (20. Juli 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Beitrag #119 und es eben nicht so.


Oh ich wusste gar nicht dass die Inno und Gigabyte Referenzmodelle sind 
@TE: Wenn du nur bei Full-HD bleibt dann kannst du dir auch eine Inno schnappen. Bei allem über Full-HD ist sind die 780 leider aufgrund der 3GB VRAM nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## IluBabe (20. Juli 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Oh ich wusste gar nicht dass die Inno und Gigabyte Referenzmodelle sind


Oh ich wußt nicht das die Vapor X ein Referenzmodell ist. 

Ich hab hier nur das was an Werten erhoben wurde bei computerbase zu einer grafischen Aussage zusammengefügt die der Wahrheitsfindung dient. Sry, wenn das einigen nicht gefällt - ich find es wichtiger dem TE nen paar Diagramme hinzubasteln, als subjektive Meinungen zu tradieren.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (20. Juli 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem, die Vapor schafft es teilweise eine 780 TI zu übertrumpfen (natürlich im Referenzdesign).....?



In den ganzen Benchmarks wird die 780 TI (sogar max) geschlagen. Ende. Bei einer Grafikkarte die 370 Euro kostet und einer die fast 600 kostet finde ich den Vergleich angebracht. Vielleicht sollte man mal bedenken dass ich ''teilweise'' geschrieben habe..........


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2014)

Gabrielb schrieb:


> Welche Grafikkarte ist denn jetzt besser?
> Die Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X R9 290X oder die inno3D iChill Gtx 780 .....Ultra ?


 
Spielt keine Rolle.
Wenn der einen die Luft ausgeht reißt die andere auch nichts mehr.
Die AMd hat mehr Videospeicher. Die Nvidia ist etwas sparsamer.


----------



## Gabrielb (21. Juli 2014)

Also, welche Grafikkarte sollte ich mir jetzt wirklich kaufen?


----------



## Sporqist (21. Juli 2014)

Kauf die Nvidia, wenn du auf Stromverbrauch achtest und die AMD, wenn dir texturen wichtig sind..

Eigentlich nehmen die sich nix also hast du die freie Wahl


----------



## Gabrielb (21. Juli 2014)

Also heißt es, die AMD hat eine bessere Auflösung und so, aber Nvidia hat nicht so einen großen Stromverbrauch, was mir eigentlich egal ist?


----------



## Sporqist (21. Juli 2014)

Das heißt, dass Amd THEORETISCH mit hohen Auflösungen besser klaarkommt als Nvidia aber eigentlich merkt man da nix von.. 
Guck wegen den Auflösungen mal 4k Benchmarks an.

Nvidia hat halt noch nen paar schicke Kleinigkeiten, wie PhysX usw..


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

AMD hat paar schicke Kleinigkeiten wie TressFX, MLAA, Eyefinity


----------



## Sporqist (21. Juli 2014)

Bei Nvidia is Multi-Display zwar eingeschränkter aber ich glaub nicht, dass der TE vorhat nen 3+1 Display setup zu basteln ^^
(3 zum zocken+ einer dadrüber für die Map usw.)

Bei MLAA weiß ich nichtmal, was das ist


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

MLAA

Blöd das PhysX meistens Marketing ist *hust* AC *hust*


----------



## Sporqist (21. Juli 2014)

Für Marketing siehts aber schon sehr geil aus


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

Bei AC oder ? Schon mal auf hoch gestellt ?

Warten wir mal auf den TE


----------



## Sporqist (21. Juli 2014)

Ich hab mal bei nem Kumpel Wallpapers mit AC4 gemacht (ich habs nicht) 

Aber jetzt wirklich CUT und B2T um auf den TE zu warten


----------



## IluBabe (21. Juli 2014)

Der TE wird sich eh nicht entscheiden können, den er geht seiner Pflicht zur Selbstinformation nicht nach. Ihn da zu überreden wird ihn auf mittlerweile Seite 15 auch nur eher in die Verzweiflung treiben, weil egal was man befürwortet - Gegenargumente gebracht werden. Immo hat der TE sich selbst in die Zwickmülle gesteckt, weil er nicht selbst Reviews ließt, was er schon ein paar Tage lang hätte machen können.

Nur gut das ich abgelehnt hab ne Karte zu empfehlen als ich angeschrieben wurde. - Ich hatte schon den richtigen Riecher.


----------



## Gabrielb (22. Juli 2014)

Also sollte ich mir am besten jetzt die inno3D iChi GeForxe GTX 780 Hercu.... Ultra kaufen?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2014)

Nimm die MSI Twin force wenn du eine sehr leise Karte willst.
Die Inno iChilli Herculez hat viel Reserven. Ebenso wie Gigabyte Windforce.

Ob du nun AMD oder Nvidia nimmst musst du wissen.


----------



## Sporqist (22. Juli 2014)

Wirf ne Münze oder informier dich selbst..


----------



## GermanCity (22. Juli 2014)

Guck die zwei Reviews durch und dann hast du eine Entscheidung : (gleiches Testsystem, auch vergleichbare Spiele, nur die Preise stimmen nicht mehr):

Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X Tri-X OC im Test
Test: 3x GeForce GTX 780 von EVGA, Gigabyte und Inno3D


----------



## Gabrielb (22. Juli 2014)

Ich will einfach die beste Leistung haben für einen guten Preis. 
Wie laut oder wie leise er ist, das interessiert mich eigentlich nicht. 
Ich stehe zu nvidia mehr, wegen dem Shadowplay, da ich dann auch mit Youtube anfange.
Also welche würdet ihr da nehmen? Gigabyte oder inno3D?


----------



## GermanCity (22. Juli 2014)

Von denen die inno.


----------



## Gabrielb (22. Juli 2014)

Hast du auch eine Begründung?


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2014)

Wenn die Lautstärke nicht so wichtig ist und es eine nvidia Karte sein soll, könntest Du die hier nehmen: Zotac GeForce GTX 780 OC + Game-Bundle, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-70205-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Incl. Gratis-Spiel und 5 Jahre Garantie (wenn die Karte bei Zotac registriert wird).


----------



## Aldrearic (22. Juli 2014)

Zotac Karten werden lauter als andere Karten.

In den 15 Seiten hier wurde schon sehr viel gesagt inklusive guter Konfigs. Inno hat einen guten Kühler & leise, wobei ich dass hier auch wiederhole.


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2014)

Ich habe ja geschrieben "falls die Lautstärke nicht so wichtig ist" 

Außerdem, so schlimm ist es nicht: Zotac GeForce GTX 780 AMP! Edition im Test

Und notfalls kann man die Lüfter manuell noch etwas drosseln.


----------



## Gabrielb (22. Juli 2014)

Also soll ich mir doch die Zotac kaufen?


----------



## Aldrearic (22. Juli 2014)

Du darfst, du sollst nicht, du musst nicht 
Je nach dem welches Design dir mehr zusagt kannst du sie nehmen. es ist keine sehr schlecht, sie sind alle gut.


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2014)

Gabrielb schrieb:


> Also soll ich mir doch die Zotac kaufen?



Keine Ahnung  Lies Dir doch einfach mal ein paar Reviews durch und entscheide Dich dann. Oder gibst Du öfter "blind" mal eben 400 Steine aus


----------



## Gabrielb (22. Juli 2014)

Och, mensch, mir ist egal wie sie aussieht, wie laut sie ist oder was weiß ich. 
Ich achte nur auf die Leistung! Welche hat denn die bessere Leistung beim Gaming?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2014)

Gabrielb schrieb:


> Also soll ich mir doch die Zotac kaufen?


 
Weiß ich nicht.
Hin und wieder musst du mal eine Entscheidung im Leben treffen. 
Ich habe mal eine Entscheidung getroffen und das Ergebnis ist dass ich jetzt zwei Kinder habe die mir die Haare vom Kopf fressen.


----------



## Aldrearic (22. Juli 2014)

Dann nimm die Inno3D, doch diese paar fps sind kaum sichtbar, eher nur messbar.

Edit: mein Beileid  (ironisch gemeint)


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2014)

Gabrielb schrieb:


> Ich achte nur auf die Leistung! Welche hat denn die bessere Leistung beim Gaming?



Das spielt keine Rolle, die unterschiedliche werksseitige Übertaktung merkt man nicht.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. Juli 2014)

AMD hat auch Shadowplay sogar paar Programme. Raptr, Evolved App, RadeonPro.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juli 2014)

AMD hat ebenfalls ein Aufnahmeprogramm wie Shadowplay.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2014)

Die Werbetrommel von Nvidia hat eben wieder super zugeschlagen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. Juli 2014)

Jop. Werde bald ein Email an AMD schreiben, die sollen doch mal RadeonPro/Evolved/Raptr bekannter machen


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Jop. Werde bald ein Email an AMD schreiben, die sollen doch mal RadeonPro/Evolved/Raptr bekannter machen


 
Ne Petition wär ganz sinnvoll. 

Ich selbst hab Shadowplay ja bis vor kurzem noch als Pluspunkt für Nvidia gesehen^^


----------



## Gabrielb (22. Juli 2014)

Also soll ich mir jetzt eine AMD kaufen oder eine nvidia? Ihr seid ja die Experten..


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2014)

Mehr Leistung pro € bekommst Du bei  AMD.


----------



## Aldrearic (22. Juli 2014)

Wird wohl noch 15 Seiten länger dauern 
Bessere P/L Verhältnis gibts bei AMD.


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Wird wohl noch 15 Seiten länger dauern



Egal, ist gut für den Postcounter 

nvidia Karten sind halt unter Last sparsamer


----------



## Gabrielb (22. Juli 2014)

Wie findet ihr diese?
Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X WindForce 3X OC Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929XOC-4GD-GA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2014)

Die R9-290X macht keinen Sinn, weil die R9-290X nur unwesentlich schneller als eine R9-290 ist, aber wesentlich teurer.


----------



## Aldrearic (22. Juli 2014)

Die Non X 290 von Gigabyte ist auch ok. X ist zu teuer für das wenige an Mehrleistung, also nicht Wert.

Softy bei dir spielts ja keine Rolle ob 100 1000 oder 5000 mehr


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (22. Juli 2014)

'' • Achtung: BF4-Coupons abgelaufen! Promotion gültig bis 31.03.2014! ''
Nur als kleiner Hinweis 
Naja, ich würde dir die Vapor-X empfehlen.
Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ist optisch (der Sapphire-Schriftzug leuchtet) und leistungstechnisch echt eine Bombe. Die 290X ist allerhöchsten 5% schneller und kostet 100 Euro mehr, macht einfach keine Sinn. Die Vapor-X ist beispielsweise leiser als so gut wie alle 780.


----------



## Gabrielb (22. Juli 2014)

Ich bin wieder vewirrt. Welche Grafikkarte soll ich denn jetzt kaufen? 
Es sollten eigentlich die ganzen 600€ Budget für die Grafikkarte genutzt werden.


----------



## GermanCity (22. Juli 2014)

Zusammengefasst :

Lieber AMD Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC als NVidia GTX 780 da,

+ besseres P/L
+ ein Gb mehr Vram (Was bei den meisten neusten Spielen viel ausmacht)
+/o Lautstärke
o klein wenig mehr Verbrauch als Nvidia

Fazit : 
Bei der Leistung nehmen sich beide nicht viel also ist es theoretisch egal welche du nimmst. Wenn du unnötig mehr Geld ausgeben möchtest nimm die Nvidia. Sonst nimm die R9 290.


----------



## Gabrielb (22. Juli 2014)

Wie ist es wenn ich 2x die 290er nehme? Besser oder?


----------



## Sporqist (22. Juli 2014)

Musst du gucken... Ich hab 2 GTX 770 und bin sehr zufrieden damit aber böse Zungen behaupten, dass CF bei AMD net so toll sein soll.

Wenn es in dein Budget passt und du es voll ausnutzen wills, dann kauf dir 2 R9 290 (am besten Vapor X) 

Soviel leistung, wie ein CF/SLI Gespann bietet krigst du in 3 Jahren nicht mit sGpu.. Du brauchst dann aber auch ein entsprechendes Netzteil.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juli 2014)

Gabrielb schrieb:


> Wie ist es wenn ich 2x die 290er nehme? Besser oder?


 
Dafür reichen 600€ nicht. Zumal man dann ein dickeres NT braucht, eventuell ein größeres Gehäuse zwecks Airflow, und das ist halt alles mit Kosten verbunden. Außerdem reicht die R 290 locker für alle derzeitigen Spiele. 

Mein Gott, es gibt hier so viele Empfehlungen. 

Die meiste Leistung für dein Geld bekommst du mit einer R9 290 (da vorzugsweise die Vapor-X oder die Tri-X oC) 
Dieselbe Leistung für mehr Geld bekommst du mit einer GTX 780 (MSI Twin Frozr, Inno3D iCHill). 

Etwas mehr Leistung, also ein paar Prozent (~4-7%, wenn überhaupt) bekommst du mit der R9 290X. Die GTX 780 Ti ist auch wieder gleich schnell wie die R9 290X, aber weitaus teurer. 
Sinn machen die R9 290X sowie die GTX 780 Ti keine, denn die paar Prozent Leistungsplus kosten ~ 100€ mehr, und wenn den R9 290/GTX 780-Karten die Power für zukünftige Spiele fehlt, dann reichen auch die teureren Modelle nicht mehr. 

Wenn du in Zukunft ein Dual-GPU_System betreiben willst, dann lohnen sich die R9 290 auf jeden Fall mehr, da sie 4 Gb Vram besitzen, die Nvidia-Modelle nur 3 GB. 

Willst du das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, dann nimm eine R9 290. 
Willst du einfach nur Nvidia (aus welchem Grund auch immer, Vorteile gibts nicht wirklich), dann nimm eine Nvidia, kostet halt mehr bei gleicher Leistung. 
Willst du einfach nur sinnlos Geld verbraten, hol dir das High-End Modell. 

Allerdings kann man mit dem Budget von 600 € noch zusätzlich Dinge kaufen, abgesehen von einer Grafikkarte, wie z.B SSDs, Gehäuselüfter, Soundkarte sowie Kopfhörer, Blu-Ray Laufwerk, Gaming-Spielszeugs wie Maus oder Tastatur,  einen schönen Chefsessel, eine schicke Uhr, Kleidung, blablabla. Es gäbe so viele Dinge, in die du das Geld sinnvoller investieren könntest.

Ich hoffe ich konnte für etwas Klarheit sorgen. Wenn ich mir die letzten 17 Seiten so ansehe, naja, mir kommen die Zweifel^^


----------



## Sporqist (22. Juli 2014)

Mit deinem Budget bist du in sachen Grafik eig schon ganz oben angekommen..
Du kannst ja mal bei den Soundspezis nach ner guten SoKa-KH kombi fragen  

Du kannst dir warscheinlich garnicht vorstellen, wie du dich ärgern wirst, wenn du super Grafik und einsteiger Sound hast.. da kommt einfach kein Gefühl ins Spiel.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juli 2014)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Die Grafik kannst du mit einer R9 290 auch bis zum Anschlag hochdrehen, den Sound aber nicht. Außerdem hält ein guter Kopfhörer länger als eine GPU, da sich der Klang ja nicht verändert. Eine Soundkarte wirst du auch nach 2 Jahren noch nutzen können.


----------



## Sporqist (22. Juli 2014)

Und greif bitte nicht (wie ich) zu irgendeinem überteuertem "Gaming" Headset..
Ich hab mir mal spontan ein Tritton 720+ gekauft und ich hör von den 120 Talern einfach nicht viel.. 

Den rest kannst du mit den Soundprofis besprechen.

*ich rate dir übrigens zu nem Tischmicro und KH, die du dann auch unterwegs nutzen kannst


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juli 2014)

Genau^^ 
Bloß kein Logitech/Razer/wasweißich Gaming-Headset. 

Um 230 € solltest du aber schon eine wirklich leistungsstarke Kombination aus Kopfhörer+Soundkarte bekommen.


----------



## Gabrielb (23. Juli 2014)

Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC, 8GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11226-05-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Diese Grafikkarte ist deutlich höher als mein Budget, aber ich könnte sie mir kaufen. 
Würdet ihr mir diese empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (23. Juli 2014)

Liest Du eigentlich, was hier so geschrieben wird?!  :



Softy schrieb:


> Die R9-290X macht keinen Sinn, weil die R9-290X nur unwesentlich schneller als eine R9-290 ist, aber wesentlich teurer.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Juli 2014)

Warum denn die Variante mit 8GB? 
Die ist auf 250 Stück limitiert und nur etwas für Sammler und Enthusiasten.
Ansonsten macht sie für den normalen Zocker einfach gar keinen Sinn, wirklich gar keinen. Für den Preis könntest du zwei 290 Vapor-X betreiben und hättest sogar noch was über^^


----------



## Gabrielb (24. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube ich bleibe doch bei der nVidia GTX 780, wegen PhysX und so.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2014)

Mach das.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juli 2014)

Gabrielb schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bleibe doch bei der nVidia GTX 780, wegen PhysX und so.


 
Mach das bitte...


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. Juli 2014)

PhysX  tolles Marketing Nvidia well done.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (24. Juli 2014)

Jaja, komm.
Wenn es dich glücklich macht


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. Juli 2014)

Nicht mein Geld ^^ da hab ich lieber Mantle und LEDs .


----------



## Gabrielb (25. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich das Geld dazu habe? Kann ich mir doch die kaufen?


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2014)

Wie gesagt. Deine Entscheidung.


----------



## xeranova (25. Juli 2014)

Ich lese wirklich schon viele System zusammenStellungen durch. Nur so einen TE hab ich noch nie erlebt. Beratungsresistent ist er wirklich, wieso willst du eine Beratung wenn du nicht auf die Leute hörst die Ahnung von der Materie haben? Gehe lieber in einen blöden Media Markt lass dir den teuersten Schrott aufschwatzen und lass die Leute hier, die helfen, anderen helfen die auch wirklich mit lesen und das ernst nehmen was hier gesagt wird.oder kauf dir eine titan mit amd fx Prozessor. Vielleicht wirst damit glücklich oder du fängst an dir mal alles genau durchzulesen. Omg. 



Kleine Frage aus Neugierde. Wie alt bist du @ TE ?


----------



## Gabrielb (26. Juli 2014)

Ich bin 17 Jahre alt. Ich werde lieber mal zu Alternate nach Gießen fahren, die sollten das Wissen da haben.

Edit: Ich habe eine Idee zur Grafikkarte, ich warte lieber mal auf die 800er Serie? Was meint ihr denn?


----------



## Cr4ft (26. Juli 2014)

Hab es mir mal im Nachhinein durch gelesen. Respekt an eure Geduld! 

Und füttert nicht den Troll


----------



## Aldrearic (26. Juli 2014)

Er ist wohl wirklich Beratungsresistent oder zögert bei Entscheidungen.
Wieso fragst du hier?
20 Seiten keine Entscheidung, obwohl dir oft genug gutes empfohlen wurde und dann die Aussage mit Alternate?
Dann geh doch dahin.

Zu 800er kann man noch nicht wirklich viel sagen. Wird wohl Ende Jahr, bis diese auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## Leob12 (27. Juli 2014)

Fahr am besten zum Mediamarkt in deiner Nähe. Die werden dich dort genau so ausnehmen wie bei Alternate.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2014)

Gabrielb schrieb:


> Edit: Ich habe eine Idee zur Grafikkarte, ich warte lieber mal auf die 800er Serie? Was meint ihr denn?


 
Das dauert aber noch bis die neue Generation kommt.
Was willst du denn bis dahin mit dem Rechner machen?


----------



## Gabrielb (1. August 2014)

Zocken bis ich zum Artz muss!  
Außerdem würde ich mit Youtube anfangen..


----------



## xSauklauex (1. August 2014)

Kannst vll mal zum Arzt gehen und dich durch Schecken lassen.
Habe mir hier mal alles durch gelesen und musste mit Schreck feststellen das ich so einen TE noch nie gesehen habe.
0 Absolut 00000000000000 Wissen über Grafikkarten. 

290! Was gibt es da noch zu überlegen? Nvidia sieht schöner aus. Spart mehr Strom. Nvidia ist besser, weil teurer. Nvidia hat außerdem noch Shadow Play.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2014)

Gabrielb schrieb:


> Zocken bis ich zum Artz muss!
> Außerdem würde ich mit Youtube anfangen..


 
Dazu brauchst du aber jetzt eine Grafikkarte und nicht erst wenn die neuen kommen.


----------



## Gabrielb (1. August 2014)

Ich habe ja noch Zeit, da ich noch ein wenig sparen muss. 
Also von daher passt es, da ich eventuell mehr sparen will, damit ich eine größere SSD und einen guten Bildschirm kaufen kann.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2014)

Ach so. Du willst jetzt noch gar nicht kaufen?


----------



## Gabrielb (1. August 2014)

Ja, deswegen frage ich auch ganze Zeit nach und will nur mal sicher gehen.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2014)

Dann melde dich einfach noch mal kurz bevor du kaufen willst.


----------



## Gabrielb (1. August 2014)

Hm, okey hast ja Recht. Dann gibt es sicherlich später bessere Hardware, 
die ich mir dann auch kaufen kann. Kann man den Thread auch schließen?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. August 2014)

Nur ein Mod kann es  schreib einen an oder lass den Thread in der dunklen Tiefe des PCGH Forums verschwinden.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2014)

Gabrielb schrieb:


> Hm, okey hast ja Recht. Dann gibt es sicherlich später bessere Hardware,
> die ich mir dann auch kaufen kann. Kann man den Thread auch schließen?


 
Nutze den thread doch weiter wenn du kaufen willst.
Einfach was posten und schon schiebt sich der Thread wieder nach oben.

Und ob es nun bessere Hardware gibt weiß ich nicht. Hängt davon ab wann du kaufen willst.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. August 2014)

Thres weißt doch (fast) alles und hat immer Recht .

Bald soll Tonga und Maxwell kommen. Haswell-E wird für Spieler zu teuer sein.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2014)

Wenn er aber erst 2017 kaufen will?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. August 2014)

R590 + 12x 5 Ghz 

Ne. CPU wird erst Skylake oder Bratwell interessant.


----------



## Gabrielb (1. August 2014)

2017-2018 sollte wirklich hinhauen. Da ich erst seit ein paar Wochen angefangen hatte zu sparen. 
Und ich hab schon 500€...


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2014)

Dann passt das doch. 3 Monate weiter und du hast 2 Riesen zusammen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. August 2014)

Klar ^^… wenn man nen Sohn von nem Millionär ist oder was .

Lidl soll gut bezahlen .


----------



## Gabrielb (1. August 2014)

Eigentlich könnte ich in ca 2018-2019, 4-10 Riesen sparen, aber das ist es ja nicht Wert für ein Pc...


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2014)

Nein. Spare mal so 1500€ an. Dafür bekommst du dann einen Spitzen Rechner.


----------



## Gabrielb (1. August 2014)

Das sind ja noch Jahre, da schauen wir dann nochmal. Ich bedanke mich für eure Geduld und für die Hilfe.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2014)

Keine Ursache.
Melde dich einfach wenns los gehen soll.


----------

